# Live streaming tonight: Francis Poulenc's Dialogues des Carmélites, Saturday Götterda



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

TONIGHT ON THE OPERA PLATFORM

This week, live the drama of opera with forces larger than ourselves. The aftermath of the French Revolution arrives crashing at our digital gates, with a live stream tonight, Francis Poulenc's Dialogues des Carmélites from La Monnaie / De Munt. And on Saturday, the first act of Wagner's Götterdämmerung from Opera North will be streamed on demand.

Dialogues des Carmélites
Location:	La Monnaie De Munt Brussels Date:	15 December 2017 at 19:00 CET
During Revolutionary times, the young and timid Blanche, daughter of the Marquis de la Force, resolves to take the veil without notice. Before she enters the convent of the Compiegne Carmelites, the Prioress tries to unveil her real reasons, reminding her that the convent cannot be a place of hiding, but should be protected by its members. Blanche's resolve survives and the Prioress gives her blessing.

LIVE with English subtitles
Sung in French
Cast
Blanche de la Force	Patricia Petibon
Chevalier de la Force	Stanistlas de Barbeyrac
Father Confessor	Guy de Mey
Gaoler, Thierry, M. Javelinot	Nabil Suliman
Madame de Croissy	Sylvie Brunet-Grupposo
Madame Lidoine	Véronique Gens
Mother Marie of the Incarnation	Sophie Koch
Sister Constance of St. Denis	Sandrine Piau
Mother Jeanne of the Child Jesus Mireille Capelle
Sister Mathilde	Angélique Noldus
First commissary	Yves Saelens
Second commissary	Arnaud Richard
Chorus	La Monnaie Symphony Chorus
Orchestra	La Monnaie Symphony Orchestra

Music	Francis Poulenc
Text	Francis Poulenc based on the play by Georges Bernanos
Conductor	Alain Altinoglu
Director	Olivier Py
Set Designer	Pierre-André Weitz
Costume Designer	Pierre-André Weitz
Lighting Designer	Bertrand Killy
Chorus Master	Martino Faggiani

https://operavision.us5.list-manage.com/track/click?u=56b08a5c002ed3d29559639ca&id=5f62c9e250&e=33a82ed07d

Götterdämmerung
Location:	Opera North Date:	Act 1: from 16/12 at 19:00 CET
Are you ready for the final sacrifice? Will you be there to witness the old world burn, so that a brave new world can be born? 
Sung in German
Subtitles available in English, French and German

Act 1: from 16/12
Act 2: from 23/12
Act 3: from 30/12

https://operavision.us5.list-manage.com/track/click?u=56b08a5c002ed3d29559639ca&id=d8b9be225c&e=33a82ed07d


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe the Götterdämmerung would begin at 1 p.m. Eastern Time for U.S. residents, 10 a.m. for the West Coast. Coffee and gods! Enjoy and thanks SenaJurinac!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Welcome, Barelytenor. The times given are CET (Central European Time), thus in winter time GMT/UTC + 1. East Coast of the USA is 6 hrs behind, West Coast 9 hrs.

The Opera Platform co-operates with the Franco-German ARTE TV channel, so it is quite likely these operas ill be later available in ARTE's "mediatheque" for some time too:

French "interface":

https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/arte-concert/classique/

German:

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/arte-concert/klassik/


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, thanks for the clarification!

And welcome to you too!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George Huber


----------

